# Fire Blanket - New requirement for Yampa?



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

I use an 8' x 8' because my freinds will not tolerate a small fire when we bring more than enough wood along


----------



## superpuma (Oct 24, 2003)

*Cascade Outfitters*

Not Cheep but they work GREAT!
Firepan Ground Cloth by FSP

Perfect for use as a ground cloth under an approved firepan. Measuring 60 x 72", it provides a generous zone of protection around even the large firepans used by recreationists such as river runners. Firepan Ground Cloths use Fire-Sil, a composite heat resistant fabric. Fire-Sil will withstand glowing embers that fall from the firepan, but embers and burning wood should be put back into the firepan as soon as possible. Fires should not be built directly on this product, as prolonged exposure to live flames will degrade the fabric and shorten its lifetime (In an emergency, a small, short duration fire could be built on 3-4 inches of sand mounded on top of the ground cloth.) Used as intended, a Firepan Ground Cloth will give years of use, easing the chore of cleaning up around a firepan. 




IMPORTANT 




Fireproof Ground Cloths sold by Forest Safety Products, Inc. are intended to extend a zone of protection around a properly constructed and maintained campfire. Forest Safety Products, Inc explicitly discourages their use for fire control or personal protection. Always remove combustible materials from the area under the campfire and for a distance around the campfire equal to twice its dimension. BE FIRE WISE - Keep a shovel and bucket of water nearby put out unwanted fires. Never leave fires unattended. KEEP A CLEAN CAMP – Clean the campsite and dispose of ashes and unburnt charcoal according to the regulations of the area you are using.


*Product #:* 1467
Our Price: $75.00 Quantity: Firepan Ground Cloth by FSP 







*Click for enlarged image*
[Add to Wishlist]










Stoves, Fire Pans & Accessories









 back | next








Rafts, Cats, IK's & Frames • Paddles, Oars, Storage & Transport • Repairs & Pumps • Rescue/Safety • Bags & Clothing • Camping & Cooking • Gift Ideas/Fun Stuff View Cart | Wish List | My Account | Contact Us | Site Map | Returns Policy 
© 2010 Cascade Outfitters Whitewater Rafting Equipment all rights reserved 

additional online resources


----------



## JBL (Jun 7, 2006)

pinemnky13 said:


> I use an 8' x 8' because my freinds will not tolerate a small fire when we bring more than enough wood along


The size of the fire blanket is irrelevant. You're supposed to be using a fire pan. The blanket is just to keep drunk rafters from torching the ground below the pan.


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

Harbor Freight Tools in Westminster has them, relatively cheap. 
Search results for: 'welding blanket'


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Harbor Freight one will pass for the requirements, but they suck when drunk rafters get to them. We burnt one completely on Yampa last year. If you take care of all the fallen ignited charcoal, then you should be fine. I have one (cause it's cheap), but I was given another one which is a used as fire cover from your local Fire Dept. My friend picked up for free from them and cut it into 8x8 pieces. Works great as a fire blanket.

Alex


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

JBL said:


> The size of the fire blanket is irrelevant. You're supposed to be using a fire pan. The blanket is just to keep drunk rafters from torching the ground below the pan.


No Duh, we use a firepan with the fire blanket underneath it to do exactly what you just explained.
The size of it also helps the drunk rafters know where not to walk


----------



## grumpyrafter (Mar 15, 2010)

El Flaco said:


> Harbor Freight Tools in Westminster has them, relatively cheap.
> Search results for: 'welding blanket'


I have a Harbor Freight blanket and after one use it is completely worthless. we set a fire pan with some charcoals it and it burned holes through the blanket! go to a welding shop or the like if you don't just want to throw your money away. i have many items from Harbor Freight and some are just fine while others are like this blanket.


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

Uh, drunk rafter....trip on fire blanket....ouchie!!!!
It might have been a shoe, or it might have been the beer, but I'm gonna' blame it on the fire blanket today. I wonder if bigger or smaller is better. Hmmm...? Ideas on that?

Kim


----------



## Down River Equipment (Apr 12, 2006)

Down River Equipment has been selling the Forest Safety Products Firepan Ground Cloths for a while now. They are a great product. A little more expensive than a fiberglass welding blanket, but it is a much better product. The sand does not stick to it and you do not have to worry about fiberglass shards getting imbedded in your skin. Down River Equipment


----------



## smittyvwbus (Feb 28, 2006)

McMaster Carr.....it'll be at your doorstep tomorrow without breaking the bank


----------



## El Flaco (Nov 5, 2003)

grumpyrafter said:


> I have a Harbor Freight blanket and after one use it is completely worthless. we set a fire pan with some charcoals it and it burned holes through the blanket! go to a welding shop or the like if you don't just want to throw your money away. i have many items from Harbor Freight and some are just fine while others are like this blanket.


Good to know- I bought mine from a welding shop years ago and it's held up fine. I was walking through HF the other day and saw the welding blankets - haven't used them myself...


----------

